# climber gets arm burned by overloaded rigging rope when rigging rope fails



## Stayalert (Sep 1, 2013)

Not really excited to share this but feel obligated....

The rigger, groundie, and climber were me, myself, and I....

I took too big a bite when removing an ash limb the other day as part of a piece by piece removal.....

I had an 11mm rope supported by a natural crotch tied (bowline) to a block. the base was trunk tied. Through the block I had another 11mm rope tip tied and to a porta wrap on my truck... 

I was planning to slowly cut the limb at the butt end of the limb (which was about 20 feet off the ground) and as the tips came within reach - cut weight off with my poles saw from the ground, then lower the rest of the stem...

I was in spikes and climbed with a flip line to the butt end of the limb, The rope holding the block ran up the trunk I was climbing and was against the trunk and within the "circle" created by my harness and flip line. With my two tie ins secure I started to cut the limb.....

As the rigging tightened up, I turned off and attached the saw to my harness and As I prepared to climb down, the line holding the block failed at the bowline knot holding the block - and the rope exploded with a sound not unlike a shotgun blast. The block was driven into the ground a few inches, the rope that had been holding the block released its tension and burned the inside of my arm at the elbow.

I climbed down, did a bit of first aid and worked the rest of the day, happy in the thought that it could have been much, MUCH worse....


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

Ouch! must have been a damn heavy piece! Take enough time to heal up friend.:msp_scared:


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 1, 2013)

This kind of reminds me of the scene in The Guardian where he has all of the trainees in the tank full of ice water. The commander calls Kevin Costner over and says you were just supposed to teach them about the dangers of hypothermia. Kevin looks at his watch and says, "in about 5 minutes, sir, they'll get it." You were lucky, and I know you're a way better climber than you were yesterday, because now you know how fast it can go bad. Glad you're ok, and get a decent bullrope, and never let a pick cross you. Jeff


----------



## KodiakKen (Sep 2, 2013)

*doing all that by yourself*

Been there done that. I am not an arborist by any means. I am a woodburner. I have learned from my dad, uncle, and neighbor growing up about how to rope and knot things differently. I would say that yes if you have the equipment and means..use it, but most of what I did growing up was a 3 strand hemp rope and watched my uncle many of times tie off the limb wrap the rope 5-6 times around a higher branch(creating the friction) and then once or twice around a branch close to his reach. I have learned when you work with non-experienced people that the more safety you build into your approach the less chance in bad things happening. That being said. My cousin(limited experience) said just throw the rope over here and cut..OK..MR BADASS muscle freak..I did as he suggested..cut about halfway through approx. 40 foot up..checked rope angles and adjusted a tad..ripped enough to drop..all of a sudden knocked his antenna off the roof ran down his shingles. 1-1 mechanical advantage isn't very good unless your a BADASS..oh wait..that doesn't help either. Take the variables out. use a good rope..wrap the trunk and don't climb up and down..make your job easier. nuff said


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 2, 2013)

aaah ouch that 'll sting n leave a mark hope ye heal fast thanks for the post to share save other grief 

I reread your story did best to follow lost it a bit thou think i understand the weakest link in the chain let go, what you reckon was cause 

11mm static tree rig rope (the good stuff) most often has 2500 to 3500kg break max load so I'm thinkin its SWL safe work load adding a in line knot would be / factor of 8 so 300 to 600 kg. Was the log about that size 300 400 kg or about a v8 motor 550lb was the rope getting old n tired or was it dynamic climb line which can have much less max break.


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 2, 2013)

weakest link was (as you correctly point out) was the in line knot in the rope. Rope isn't dynamic but it has seen quite a bit of use...The rope that broke is now ~4' shorter....The ends see most of the work and had I shortened it myself with a knife (removed the high use/"worn" end) as part of my rope maintenance, it might have held....I also took too big of a piece....


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 2, 2013)

Stayalert said:


> weakest link was (as you correctly point out) was the in line knot in the rope. Rope isn't dynamic but it has seen quite a bit of use...The rope that broke is now ~4' shorter....The ends see most of the work and had I shortened it myself with a knife (removed the high use/"worn" end) as part of my rope maintenance, it might have held....I also took too big of a piece....




thanks kind regards :msp_thumbup:

we always take too bigg a piece its in our DNA:msp_rolleyes: others who may read your thread will now be checking their rope systems & perhaps saving them grief.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 2, 2013)

derwoodii said:


> thanks kind regards :msp_thumbup:
> 
> we always take too bigg a piece its in our DNA:msp_rolleyes: others who may read your thread will now be checking their rope systems & perhaps saving them grief.:msp_thumbup:



LOL! def. true......I'm healing pretty quickly, and lucky for me I can work while I heal......Sadly its right on the inside of my elbow and will be scabbing and breaking (because of all of the movement at the joint) for many moons.....


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 2, 2013)

How about some details on the rope that was holding the block was (brand and condition)? Glad your not seriously hurt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 3, 2013)

Stayalert said:


> LOL! def. true......I'm healing pretty quickly, and lucky for me I can work while I heal......Sadly its right on the inside of my elbow and will be scabbing and breaking (because of all of the movement at the joint) for many moons.....



consul yourself that hot chicks dig tuff blokes with scars :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 3, 2013)

OOOOOUUCH! That looks like it hurts! I had one that burned my armpit.........ya, my arm pit. Was on the ground running ropes, had a big lead that I wanted to let run, but had to open a Pepsi (priority's right!) So I pinched the line in my armpit and my climber let it go, it ran alright. Took the hair and skin. Hurt like hell, but not sure which was worse, the burn or the healing. Hair trying to grow thru a scab , it sucked! It was my fault, I should have been paying way better attention to him. But I needed that Pepsi pretty bad.


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 3, 2013)

Stayalert said:


> Not really excited to share this but feel obligated....
> 
> The rigger, groundie, and climber were me, myself, and I....
> 
> ...



I hear salt and lime juice work wonders for those types of burns.


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 3, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> I hear salt and lime juice work wonders for those types of burns.



Better than the butter I have been slathering on?


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 3, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> How about some details on the rope that was holding the block was (brand and condition)? Glad your not seriously hurt. Thanks for sharing.



PMI static 11mm rescue type rope that i've used pretty hard with alot of success...Condition wise? I pack all my ropes and am pretty methodical about culling out damgaed pieces/ends/etc.......I over loaded it and it failed. I'm currently shopping a 5/8 or 3/4 rigging rope or 2.....


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 3, 2013)

Stayalert said:


> PMI static 11mm rescue type rope that i've used pretty hard with alot of success...Condition wise? I pack all my ropes and am pretty methodical about culling out damgaed pieces/ends/etc.......I over loaded it and it failed. I'm currently shopping a 5/8 or 3/4 rigging rope or 2.....



Well you don't really want to be shocking static line on a regular basis. It's meant for repelling, constant steady load.


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 3, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Well you don't really want to be shocking static line on a regular basis. It's meant for repelling, constant steady load.



yup....maybe I should look into a rigging rope or two then?


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 3, 2013)

Stayalert said:


> PMI static 11mm rescue type rope that i've used pretty hard with alot of success...Condition wise? I pack all my ropes and am pretty methodical about culling out damgaed pieces/ends/etc.......I over loaded it and it failed. I'm currently shopping a 5/8 or 3/4 rigging rope or 2.....



How much did the piece weigh and how far did it fall before the slack was out of it?


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 4, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> How much did the piece weigh and how far did it fall before the slack was out of it?



The rope that failed wasn't taking the weight of the limb...only a portion of it.... 

There was no slack. This was a limb off the side of the main trunk. I was cutting the butt end of the limb in order to "lower" the tips of the limb to within reach (from the ground) of my pole saw. As I proceeded with cutting the butt end, the limb "drooped" like I wanted it too.....After I stopped cutting and prepared to climb down, the rope holding my block failed, "kapow!"

The limb weighed too much.


----------



## Xino5544 (Sep 5, 2013)

The rigger, groundie, and climber were me, myself, and I....

This is a reminder....never work alone!
Safety, safety, safety.....


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 5, 2013)

Stayalert said:


> The rope that failed wasn't taking the weight of the limb...only a portion of it....
> 
> There was no slack. This was a limb off the side of the main trunk. I was cutting the butt end of the limb in order to "lower" the tips of the limb to within reach (from the ground) of my pole saw. As I proceeded with cutting the butt end, the limb "drooped" like I wanted it too.....After I stopped cutting and prepared to climb down, the rope holding my block failed, "kapow!"
> 
> The limb weighed too much.



Sure must have been heavy. Was it 1000 lbs or more?


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 5, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Sure must have been heavy. Was it 1000 lbs or more?




It was heavy - if by light you mean not enough to break my rope 

I would guess it was ~1000 pounds with every little twig and leaf.....


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 5, 2013)

Stayalert said:


> It was heavy - if by light you mean not enough to break my rope
> 
> I would guess it was ~1000 pounds with every little twig and leaf.....



Was the rope old and worn I am guessing? Any sharp edges that maybe cut it?


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 5, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Was the rope old and worn I am guessing? Any sharp edges that maybe cut it?



No sharp edges, the rope has seen a bunch of use/has some wear but I think I took too big a piece and overloaded it.


----------



## Limbrat (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad you're gonna be okay. Very fortunate the block didn't hit you, probably wouldn't have turned out as well. I've rigged just as you described but I always step up a rope size or two for the line going over the crotch holding the block when dropping big loads. Although I'm not a fizzicist, I know dat line be under gwate stwess!


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 8, 2013)

Limbrat said:


> Glad you're gonna be okay. Very fortunate the block didn't hit you, probably wouldn't have turned out as well. I've rigged just as you described but I always step up a rope size or two for the line going over the crotch holding the block when dropping big loads. Although I'm not a fizzicist, I know dat line be under gwate stwess!



eggzwactlee!


----------



## greg storms (Sep 9, 2013)

*scarring*



Stayalert said:


> Better than the butter I have been slathering on?



once the wound starts scabbing, try applying "aquaphor". It's somewhat like petroleum jelly & at the drug store. They give it to cancer victims & it helps healing & to bring elasticity to the skin.
Heal fast!


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 9, 2013)

greg storms said:


> once the wound starts scabbing, try applying "aquaphor". It's somewhat like petroleum jelly & at the drug store. They give it to cancer victims & it helps healing & to bring elasticity to the skin.
> Heal fast!



Thanks Greg! I'll check that out...I've been slathering on a triple antibiotic...I could always use some additional elasticity. Because this injury is right in the crook of my elbow elasticity is going to be key...as any sort of scab type layer forms it just gets folded, crinkled, etc....


----------



## Stayalert (Nov 17, 2013)

Adding photos again as they seem to have been lost from original thread.....


----------

